# Graphics Showroom RULES & GUIDELINES



## NikosCC

- You MUST have a Lifetime Premium, or Premium Membership to MMA Forum to even request a graphic.

- You must now wait *6 weeks* before requesting again.

- Please provide a link to your previous request, if applicable. This is to see if you've waited the correct amount of time to request again.

- It would be appreciated if you posted picture(s) along with your request. Sometimes, Google doesn't quite help...and your request will get done faster without the designer having to search for them. When listing images, try to list good quality images, and images with out arms chopped off.

- If you want text, make it clear what you want it to say, and what font you want to be used. Visit http://www.dafont.com for quality fonts.

- *DO NOT* PM a MOD, or IM them with your request. *WARNING POINTS WILL BE ISSUED.*

- If your thread hasn't received a reply, with said request filled - you must wait a WEEK before bumping it.

- Please take note that graphics artists are people just like you, they are not robots that can do anything at any time. Graphics artists are not paid for this, they do it out of kindness, so please try to be respectful...and most of all: *BE PATIENT*.


*Rating Graphics*

- When rating graphics please only ever give quality rates. Please only ever try to give constructive criticism.

- People talking down others work to make themselves feel better will not be tolerated.


----------

